# how much do you cut off of a torpedo?



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

ok, i know this sounds stupid, but what the heck. 

i cant tell if it was the cigar itself or maybe i didnt cut enouch off. i recently purchased some puros indios pyramids.(torpedo end) well, i cut off a decent amount, not too much. it seemed to draw relatively hard. harder than most of my smokes. (all i really buy are "premiums" if you call them that) cao gold, punch rare corojo, ect. ect. so i didnt think it was because of a "junk" cigar....

any ideas? thanks.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

as much as you like! its really trial and error with each cigar, i cut off a little bit, try the draw if tight, i cut off a little more until its right, every cigar is different so just keep cutting until you are happy.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Basically, just keep cutting until you like the draw.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=34179

Asked the same question about a week ago.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=34179

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33977

Try cutting the size of a pencil, if too tight, cut an 1/8 inch and try the draw. If too tight, repeat.

:ms NCRM


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Study the roll or the cigar as their is a cap to a torpedo too. Same as a regular cigar.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

As much as it takes to get the draw you want. Like cuttin' wood tho, you can always cut off more, but you can't put it back once cut. Start light and go till you get want you want.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think this is totally personal preference, I cut off as much as it takes to make me happy, the shape or amount cut off isnt near as important as enjoying the smoke


----------



## MisterSurgery (Aug 20, 2006)

Until the diameter of the cut is about 70% of the diameter of the cigar, on average.


----------



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i cut torpedos back until it is almost not a torpedo anymore. i feel that i get a better draw and more smoke. just the way i like it. also this is kinda of one of those questions that does not have an answer. i would say just to cut it off a little bit and then keep cutting until it is cut where you like it


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I love those "special aged" torpedos! They draw very nicely if you moisten the head, and clip off enough to suit your preference in draw.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I usually cut off about !___! <--- that much


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

A while ago I was reading about clipping stogies at JRcigars.com "cigar university" (on their website). They mentioned something interesting called the "dick cut" - honest, after some guy named Joe Dickman. Here's the reference, http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=jrcu_cutting.

Basically it is just cutting diagonally, instead of straight through. Gives more area to the cut and kind of directs the smoke to where you want it. I used to use it all the time, but I find there is plenty of "cut area" on a 50 ring gauge cigar (almost never smoke less) to allow lots of smoke so I don't use it on "normal" shaped vitolas anymore.

Where I do find it useful is on torpedos/perfectos. By cutting on the bias, or diagonally, you can get a much greater area for the smoke to flow through and still maintain the torpedo shape. One respondant, mentioned they cut the torpedo until it is essentially no longer a torpedo. Than why spend the greater amount for a torpedo when you are just going to cut it like a Toro?

As JR university says, torpedos often are preferred becasue they concentrate the smoke against the palate. Not worth much if you don't cut enough to get enough smoke. Therefore I cut my topedos diagonally to increase the volume of smoke, concetrate it where I want it, and maintain the dimensions and integrity of the cigar.

FWIW - cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I basically cut it until it's like a toro, and thus, smoke very few torpedoes. But I will definitely give the diagonal cut a try sometime.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I look at the cap and see where my limits are so that I don't affect the wrapper. I cut within those limits to maximize the draw.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I thought you were supposed to light the pointy end :hn


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I thought you were supposed to light the pointy end :hn


:r I just bite the little pigtail off....You are one hilarious gorilla!


----------

